# Driver side drive axle



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I need to replace the outer CV boot on the driver side driveaxle because it is torn. The Haynes manual is confusing and I would like it in simple english. How do i take it apart so that i can slip the new boot on?? Can you actually do this or do i have to buy a new drive axle. I need to have the car done before 2pm tommorrow or else i cant get to work. I will be wakin up at 8am pacific time and hope i can get an answer by then. thanks alot.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

I replaced the passenger side axle and I got it remanufactured for about $50 after the core charge. I think it's over $200 for a nissan one.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

i think u need a special kind of tool if you want to do this on your own....forget the name of the tool tho..you should check the other CV boot for damage....if it looks like it might go out, i'd prolly suggest buying the whole new axle(a lot easier to install, and saves you time and money if the other boot were to go out any time soon) 

btw, do u have that clicking noise when making a turn? because if you are, that means all the lubrication inside the boot has leaked out and the axle is rubbing metal on metal...and i've heard from various sources that once this is accomplished, even buying a new boot wont fix the situation....my 2 cents


----------



## Sherb (Sep 8, 2002)

From my experience its easier and cheaper in the long run to replace the whole CV joint at around $50-$70 each.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

It ripped the day before i decided to begin installation on the clutch. It still had plenty of grease in there. I also had no clicking on I turned the wheel or while i was driving.


----------



## HCS200sx97 (Jul 8, 2002)

I have the same issue with my CV boots. I think they got torn from jumping these railroad tracks at approx. 100 mph, the hole comming back to the ground thing. I was reading my Haynes book and its confusing. I don't have clicking noises yet, but I am curious about the re-done axles. Can I just take them to Discount Auto Parts and get a new pair? Are the boots already in place? On a scale of 1-10 (10 being the hardest) where would you rate putting the axles back into the tranny at? I have an Auto gearbox, btw.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

gah my sentra is making a clicking sound when i turn hard left, wheres the CV boot at so i can check to see if its torn?


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

it kinda looks like the shift boot. well.. it has the ripples like the shift boot. pull your wheel off or just turn it out really far so u can see in the wheel well. its right behind the hub. well usually (atleast in my case) when the cv boot is torn it throws grease all over the inside of the wheel. and if its clicking when you turn then u have to replace the half shaft. i need a new drivers side half shaft and advanced auto parts has them for $60 after core charge. so the price isnt to crazy.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

you sure about the half shaft? It doesnt seem to click after the car warms up. only when its cold as hell out and i just start it and go.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

ahh...well mine did that to me for a while. only click when it was cold then stopped. after a few weeks it just stopped completely. then one day on my way to work which is a 45 min drive i felt this reall bad thumping on my floor board and firewall by the pedals. i had to replace the shaft then. im just throwing out options. id get some opinions from other people though


----------



## HCS200sx97 (Jul 8, 2002)

Well, I am going to be replacing my drive shafts tomorrow, well today but, whos going to nit-pick. I am just curious if anyone know if the drive shaft just sets in the spline. It doesnt appear that it screws/bolts into the transaxle. It just bolts by the control arm and suspension, correct? And that is what holds it in? Well, I will check this before i take her apart, but Im sure I'll know one way or the other. TIA.


----------



## GianninaRose (Aug 11, 2005)

*I am so confused*

I don't really know too much about cars, but on my drivers side there is a clanging noise. This was about a year ago when they told me that I need to get my CVboot fixed or get a new one and also I need to fix my axle. How much would that typically cost to do that? Also I noticed that my car has been sort of veering to the right. I just got new tires (the old ones were warped) and that has helped. I have been worried that I might get into an accident if I don't get it fixed soon. What is going on with my car?


----------



## welcometoamerica (Mar 23, 2005)

Last one I did I had to pull the axle backwards out of the "steering Knuckle" and then forwards out of the transmission. Remove the brake calipur, remove the rotor, un bolt the hole hub from the knuckle some do from the back of the knuckle and some by simply just removing the bolt from the axle. Un-do the tie rod end (may need a pickle fork for this) and as the knuckle swings out of the way you should be able to slip the axle out backwards. My experience has been that the axle is fastened to the trani out put shaft some how. some times bolts, sometimes a sheer pin. Then the inner axle portion should slide off the spline. You should be albe to dissassemble the axle and replace the boot for about 10$ a boot...shop it. Then the clamps go back on with at 6$ cv boot clamp tool at auto zone... More work but cheaper and you are already up to your elbows in grease. Note: clean the joint very well before reaplication of grease. Once clean, visual inspection can tell you if you will need a whole new axle. good luck.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Wow this is an old thread.... 
An axle exchange is about 60 - 80 plus core. 
Labor, as they say, will vary....and I don't know because I do this myself...sorry...


----------

